# Grassroots marketing



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who has bought, reviewed and/or critiqued our planes and blades. This is the best and only woodworking forum I subscribe to. Sorry if you think you have seen too much, Nice Ash, lately.


----------

